# OrderPicture.com review



## von_sherrill (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone used OrderPicure.com to display and sell event photos? What is your expiernce?


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

I have no complaints but I haven't really tested them yet.  They are good if you already have a site and just need a place to link to for ordering and fulfillment but a pocket full of business cards will work too.  They look to be good for events due to the low mailing costs.  As well as a half a ton of other products for promotions.

Call the guy and talk it out.


----------

